# Micro Precision Z-Studio



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Somebody buy them and tell us about it. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111016036649&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Seller is on this forum.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wrong kind of break in used in the ebay ad though.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool looking speakers. The guy must have one hell of a show car.


----------



## noop (Jan 18, 2009)

wow... I always wondered how much a set like that costs... $9000 though for a 2 way holy sh!t.


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

RedonKulous


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

One of those high end speakers lines you never see in the lanes.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

That was installed in his porsche with mcintosh mx5000 head unit and brax nox amps....


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> That was installed in his porsche with mcintosh mx5000 head unit and brax nox amps....


Chad, you knew I had a bonner for these at one time. That's why I had them saved on my eBay Q. I had no idea they cost that much though. Lol. You could do a whole system for that price.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Those midbass are almost too pertly to put in a car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

cajunner said:


> I think I need to go into the pretty speaker designer business.
> 
> get out a couple of sets like that a month and a guy could live pretty comfortable..


lmk when you do!


----------

